# CBC Biznet comment about Apple..



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

cbc.ca/biznet

look at "Today's Column" (19-4-06) Requires RealPlayer


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Retarded. They don't get it. Apple has essentially "given up" by allowing Windows to boot on Macs? Hardly! People moving from Mac to Windows as a result of Boot Camp? Doubtful. Very doubtful. What's not to know about Windows and what's not to know about any inherent weak spots on the mac platform that wasn't there before Boot Camp came out? if anybody was dissatisfied with the Mac, they would have jumped ship at any time before or would possibly do it regardless of Boot Camp.

And yet, such columnists also don't get that there is pent up dissatisfaction among some Windows users and this gives them a net with which to cross over to the Mac OS platform. What's not to get, people??

And finally, any _satisfied_ Windows user simply wouldn't nor shouldn't consider buying a cutsy Mac just for the looks alone and ONLY run Windows on it. Such people would be better off with a Sony. So... only those interested _in Mac OS_ and getting out from under Microsoft's yoke will be interested.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*I just sent this comment...*

Hello,

I just listened to Andrew Wahl's commentary on Apple's 'Boot Camp', and felt that I had to point out the obvious.

Boot Camp is *BETA* software... that is, it's simply a test of technology in development. Andrew is absolutely correct that the shift to x86 processors made it inevitable that Windows would run on the new Macs, but what Boot Camp indicates is that Apple will be supporting multi-OS installation, and, more importantly, OS virtualization.

This has very little to do with the 'turf-war' between Apple and Microsoft. People will now be able to dual boot, or run Windows apps in virtual machines under OS X, and this will almost certainly make it painfully obvious that Windows is horribly primitive next to OS X, but it has much more to do with the competition between Apple and Dell.

Consumers will no longer have to choose between the primitive but popular Windows OS, the powerful but complex Linux OS, or the powerful and user-friendly, but less-widely-supported Mac OS. Now you can buy one system that will do everything.

Of course, the only company you'll be able to buy such a system from will be Apple. And that's got to be worrying companies like Dell, HP, Acer, etc.

Cheers


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

After listening to Mr. Wahl's commentary it became apparent that CBC should hire someone with more experience in the tech field. Surely they can find someone who was there from the "beginning" of consumer level personal computing.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ignorant FUD. it's so "1997".


----------

